

Chinese Village Locked in Rebellion Against Authorities - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/15/world/asia/chinese-village-locked-in-rebellion-against-authorities.html

======
tokenadult
More reporting on the same unrest:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/guangdong-...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/blogpost/post/guangdong-
province-china-entire-village-put-on-lockdown-by-police-amid-growing-
unrest/2011/12/14/gIQA0HI0tO_blog.html)

